# Large Cube Collection Video



## ChrisBird (May 8, 2010)

Hey Everyone,
This is a video of my cube collection, but I thought it may be a neat idea to post it here and see what people thought..
Enjoy?

[youtubehd]Ydoy50LL3GI[/youtubehd]

~Chris


----------



## TheMachanga (May 8, 2010)

Did you make the Haiyan memory yourself or bought one?


----------



## ChrisBird (May 8, 2010)

TheMachanga said:


> Did you make the Haiyan memory yourself or bought one?



I bought it.

~Chris


----------



## cuberkid10 (May 8, 2010)

Thats pretty epic! It sure beats my collection of 20 cubes.


----------



## That70sShowDude (May 8, 2010)

The 6x6's go perfect with the music.


----------



## rahulkadukar (May 8, 2010)

Great collection though you are missing 3x3x5 and 3x3x7


----------



## ottothedog (May 8, 2010)

can i have some of those?


----------



## ChrisBird (May 8, 2010)

rahulkadukar said:


> Great collection though you are missing 3x3x5 and 3x3x7



Never claimed to have them all =p



ottothedog said:


> can i have some of those?



If the price is right.

~Chris


----------



## IamWEB (May 8, 2010)

"I got hungry."

Nice presentation.


----------



## joey (May 8, 2010)

It's spelt cuboid


----------



## ChrisBird (May 8, 2010)

joey said:


> It's spelt cuboid



I apologize. Editing at 5 am is a bi*ch.

~Chris

EDIT: Annotations added.


----------



## canadiancuber (May 8, 2010)

is your lanlan 2x2 modded?


----------



## ChrisBird (May 8, 2010)

canadiancuber said:


> is your lanlan 2x2 modded?



Nope, just tensioned and lubed.

~Chris


----------



## canadiancuber (May 8, 2010)

is your haiyan set tight or loose?


----------



## ChrisBird (May 8, 2010)

canadiancuber said:


> is your haiyan set tight or loose?



I did nothing to them out of the box.

~Chris


----------



## Boxcarcrzy12 (May 8, 2010)

Just curious why are there foam tiles on the Taiyan and how do you like the Lan lan 4x4?


----------



## ChrisBird (May 8, 2010)

Boxcarcrzy12 said:


> Just curious why are there foam tiles on the Taiyan and how do you like the Lan lan 4x4?



1) I put them on there.

2) It's actually quite nice.

~Chris


----------



## Boxcarcrzy12 (May 8, 2010)

Would you prefer the Lanlan over a YJ, or normal QJ?


----------



## ChrisBird (May 8, 2010)

Boxcarcrzy12 said:


> Would you prefer the Lanlan over a YJ, or normal QJ?



Never got my hands on a YJ 4x4 (The one that clicks), but yes I prefer Lanlan over Normal QJ.

Lanlan vs Mini QJ is a different story though.

~Chris


----------



## skarian (May 9, 2010)

How do u like your QJ megaminx??


----------



## megaminxwin (May 9, 2010)

I count 153 assembled puzzles.

Anyone else like to confirm this?


----------



## chris410 (May 9, 2010)

Well done! Impressive collection of cubes


----------



## ChrisBird (May 9, 2010)

skarian said:


> How do u like your QJ megaminx??



It is very ew.

It's too tight, and when you loosen it, it pops consistently.
I've never been that big of a Megaminx solver though, so I may not know some tricks of the trade.

~Chris


----------



## cuberkid10 (May 9, 2010)

What makes the Old Type A (Yellow) "bad"


----------



## ChrisBird (May 9, 2010)

cuberkid10 said:


> What makes the Old Type A (Yellow) "bad"



These tiers only apply to my cubes.

For some reason or another (usually unknown) some cubes will be worse or better then others. Thus the tiers. I by no means say Type a is bad, just my yellow type a is terrible.

~Chris


----------



## coinman (May 9, 2010)

Nice collection!

This is a collection that belongs to a friend of mine. I think he has about 400 puzzles, al of them is not in the film. The biggest collection in sweden i think. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c_3f663R3Q0


----------



## Yes We Can! (May 10, 2010)

I can't watch it.
(Copyright stuff).


----------



## RainbowBoy (May 10, 2010)

OMG WTF YOU HAVE SO MANY


----------



## GermanCube (May 10, 2010)

Yes said:


> I can't watch it.
> (Copyright stuff).



I had the same problem . . . just use V-tunnel to watch it! 

Nice collection!


----------



## ChrisBird (May 11, 2010)

Yes said:


> I can't watch it.
> (Copyright stuff).



It's not copyright problems.

The music that I used has no copyrights on it.
But yes it isn't viewable in Germany, I am unsure why.

I may make a small channel just to upload videos with no music so people from other countries can see them. What do you think?

~Chris


----------



## Zubon (May 11, 2010)

Nice collection. Looking forward to another entire collection solve video!


----------



## vinylen (Jun 10, 2010)

How much money did you spend?


----------



## denhil3 (Jun 10, 2010)

that is an awesome collection. U must have spent a lot of money on it. I wish i were you. It's even really hard for me to buy one. My parents dont wanna spend too much money about it.


----------



## ChrisBird (Jun 10, 2010)

vinylen said:


> How much money did you spend?



A lot =p



denhil3 said:


> that is an awesome collection. U must have spent a lot of money on it. I wish i were you. It's even really hard for me to buy one. My parents dont wanna spend too much money about it.



I made the money and bought them myself, so I didn't have to worry about my parents approval =p

~Chris


----------



## Chapuunka (Jun 10, 2010)

ChrisBird said:


> I made the money and bought them myself, so I didn't have to worry about my parents approval =p



It doesn't work that way in my house.


----------



## MichaelErskine (Jun 10, 2010)

Nice collection Chris. I have a similar problem presenting all mine on my available shelving!


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Jun 10, 2010)

Me Jealous. Those cubes look tasteh


----------



## Shortey (Jun 10, 2010)

ChrisBird said:


> I made the money and bought them myself, so I didn't have to worry about my parents approval =p
> 
> ~Chris



I have to make the money and get my parents approval.


----------



## InfernoTowel (Jun 10, 2010)

Out of all of those puzzles, which is your favorite? Least favorite?

Do you plan to expand your 4x4 collection to include a Maru 4x4? I just ordered one from Cube Depot a few days ago, and it's great.

Well, it would be, if I hadn't stupidly opened it up and put a piece in wrong, forcing me to dissasemble it.


----------



## gavnasty (Jun 10, 2010)

Sexy.


----------



## ChrisBird (Jun 10, 2010)

InfernoTowel said:


> Out of all of those puzzles, which is your favorite? Least favorite?
> 
> Do you plan to expand your 4x4 collection to include a Maru 4x4? I just ordered one from Cube Depot a few days ago, and it's great.
> 
> Well, it would be, if I hadn't stupidly opened it up and put a piece in wrong, forcing me to dissasemble it.



Favorite, in order.
1. V-Cube 6x6 Black
2. Haiyan Memory 3x3
3. C4Y Teraminx

Least Favorite:
My failed Mini DS to 2x2 mod

Maru 4x4, I actually get mine for free, and it was shipped today.

~Chris


----------



## TeddyKGB (Jun 10, 2010)

ChrisBird said:


> InfernoTowel said:
> 
> 
> > Out of all of those puzzles, which is your favorite? Least favorite?
> ...



Have you tried getting an A-V and modding it yourself, I like my modded A-V better than my haiyan memory.


----------



## ChrisBird (Jun 10, 2010)

TeddyKGB said:


> ChrisBird said:
> 
> 
> > InfernoTowel said:
> ...



Heh, I like my Haiyan Memory just fine, and have no need to ruin my aV to test it =p

I'll take your Haiyan memory if you don't like it anymore 

~Chris


----------

